# [LINUX vs MICROSOFT]Get the Facts

## tronka

Microsoft à lancé depuis aujourd'hui , une énorme campagne de communication dans laquelle a été faite une "étude" comparative entre les 2 systèmes d'exploitation et qui va être diffusée par tous les médias (Net, Presse, Télévision, etc...) 

Cette étude est déjà disponible sur le site Microsoft , voici l'URL : http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/facts/analyses.asp

[...]Inédite, l'initiative cristallise la préoccupation croissante que suscite chez Microsoft l'informatique dite libre dont le système d'exploitation Linux est le premier représentant.La campagne intitulée "Get the Facts" ("Voici les faits") , entend démontrer que les solutions Microsoft sont moins couteuses que leurs concurrentes "libres" [...]

Extrait du Monde.fr

N'hésitez pas à réagir   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## zdra

Ah! chouette un sujet où on nous invite à troller  :Very Happy:  allé c'est parti on peut se lacher, c'est m$ qui a commencé le troll, à nous de le faire grossir et de le rendre encore plus puant   :Laughing: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Je n'avais pas vu ça sous cet angle là.

Mais un Troll aussi énorme, avec études marketing et campagne de pub mondiale, ça devrait être dans le guiness des records.

----------

## cylgalad

Pour moi c'est simple : Linux = 0¤, Windoze = trop cher pour ce que ça marche surtout au niveau serveur où c'est carrement du racket !

----------

## zdra

nah c'est faux, m$ a trouvé des chiffres où windows est moins cher ! ils sont très fort ces gens, faut pas croire qu'il font des petits troll de forum de campagne, non non non, c'est du vrai troll urbain avec chiffres et graph à l'appuis !!!! un vrai troll bien éduqué qui sait lire et écrire et qui en plus a un gout de l'estétique et de la manupulation d'informations pour faire se faire passer pour un gentil.... Mais ça reste un troll dans l'âme  :Very Happy:  l'abit ne fait pas le moine... ou plutot le graph ne fait pas le troll... bon ok je sorts  :Smile: 

----------

## tronka

D'un point de vue personnel , je trouve que Microsoft à eut une excellente idée. J'en vois déjà s'agiter sur leurs chaises, je m'explique . 

Microsoft s'est lancé dans une étude comparative dans le but de discriminer Linux. Pourquoi ? La viabilité croissante des logiciels "libres" inquiète le géant. Là ou l'idée est géniale c'est que du point de vue de l'utilisateur Lambda (Converti Microsoft) ne connaissant pas Linux va se demander pourquoi son cher fabricant d'OS à entreprit une telle campagne, et là ou le point est positif , c'est que Microsoft en fait va faire la promotion (sans le vouloir) des systèmes utilisant Linux. Les utilisateurs qui voient plus loin que le bout de leur nez, vont bien mener quelques recherches pour comprendre pourquoi Microsoft tente de se protéger, et c'est là , s'ils ne sont pas trop idiots , qu'ils vont s'apercevoir des intêrets de Linux . 

Ils se rendront également compte que la pérénnité de Linux en fait maintenant un sytème disons "stable" et que l'étude effectuée par Microsoft   n'est fondée sur rien de très concret et certain. (La comparaison à été faite avec Win 2003 qui vient juste de sortir) . 

Linux bénéficie également d'un soutien de la part d'IBM qui tente de populariser et crédibiliser Linux y compris auprès du grand public. Microsoft doit maintenant faire face à un modèle économique fondé sur la transparence de la gratuité du logiciel, où seuls les services qui lui sotn associés sont source de revenus. Ce modèle reste fragile , mais il commence toutefois à se montrer de plus en plus viable, et Microsoft s'en inquiète.

Bref tout ça pour dire que la communauté du "libre" devrait profiter de cette campagne de publicité qu'offre Mr Gates (gratuitement!! pour la communauté OpenSource) pour encore plus faire parler d'elle et tenter de convertir les utilisateurs qui cherchent une alternative a Windows pour des raisons de simplicité et d'efficacité. 

Ceci n'est peut être qu'un pur délire de ma part , mais je trouve que c'est pas si mal  :Smile: 

----------

## genestyler

tronka tu te base du point de vue de l'utilisateur lamba , ok soit

cependant j'ai peur que krosoft lui ne vois cela plustot du point de vue des architectures reseau , serveur et bureautique en entreprise

compte tenue du climat actuel , des conneries de SCO etc , j'ai bien peur que cela ne fasse plus de mal que de bien , d'autant que la manipulation de l'information que kro a mis en place dans cette etude fausse totalement les donnees a mon sens

bref

moi troll

moi fort

moi tres con aussi

mais bon

moi peu pas tout avoir...

----------

## anigel

Pour ma part je ne crois pas que ça change grand-chose.

Dans le monde professionnel, il reste peu de monde qui ne connaisse pas au minimum la réputation de notre OS favori. Donc de ce côté-là c'est simple : chacun choisit ce qui lui convient le mieux pour mener à bien son projet. Si ça doit être Microsoft, alors amen  :Smile:  (et oui quelques bastions subsistent où Linux ne tient pas la comparaison). Le seul endroit ou MS ait à craindre c'est sur segment 'pro'. Et là les campagnes n'y changeront rien... Mon serveur TSE reboot tous les soirs sinon c'est le Bronx... Mon data-server n'a jamais rebooté depuis 8 mois (!).

Là où par contre il ne sert à rien de s'exciter c'est pour l'informatique 'grand public'. Linux peut entrer dans beaucoup de familles mais ne peut quasiment jamais remplacer Windows. Pourquoi ?  Les jeux, tout simplement. C'est quand même une des plus grandes utilisations domestique de nos machines, et sous windows soyons honnêtes : c'est le désert quasi complet !

Et Pour régler ce problème-là... Je ne vois pas du tout.

Donc Linux, oui, tant que ça reste raisonnable. Vouloir mettre du linux partout c'est démagogique, et de toute façon peine perdue pour le moment.

Sur ce, je retourne jouer sur mon clicodrome  :Laughing:  !

----------

## tronka

 *Quote:*   

> Donc Linux, oui, tant que ça reste raisonnable. Vouloir mettre du linux partout c'est démagogique, et de toute façon peine perdue pour le moment.

 

On est bien d'accord cela dit , en parler fera peut être bouger les gens et leur rendre compte de certains choses. Linux n'est pas parfait soit , mais Microsoft ne l'ai pas plus. Il faudrait jouer sur la complémentarité que pourraient offrir les 2 systèmes.

Peut être qu'un jour une certaine cohabitation pourrait se développer si on arretait un peu de parler "GROS SOUS" et qu'on analysait un peu plus les besoins de l'utilisateur plutot que de l'asservir avec un truc tout fait qui ne laisse pas beaucoup place a la propriété intellectuelle...

----------

## zdra

Dans le milieu domestique linux ne peut se faire une place que très lentement, le probleme c'est que si personne n'est sous linux avec les constructeurs font pas de driver et les jeux sortent sous windows... mais si il y avait du monde sous linux alors on verrait apparaitre systématiquement une version linux des jeux et des driver facile et performant pour tt les matos. Mais comment ammener du monde sous linux si on a pas déjà ces drivers et jeux ? c'est le probleme de l'oeuf et de la poule (qui vient en 1er).

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Linux peut entrer dans beaucoup de familles mais ne peut quasiment jamais remplacer Windows. Pourquoi ?  Les jeux, tout simplement. 

 

C'est ce qui me manque le plus sous Linux, les jeux. Et même si j'ai gardé une partition sous Windows sur ma machine, j'ai même plus le courage de rebooter pour jouer un peu. J'ai bien RTCW, mais on s'en lasse.

Sinon, j'ai GCC. Ya quelqu'un qui aurait envie de développer un jeu avec moi ?

edit : ma question est sérieuse.

----------

## genestyler

il dois y avoir un salon du jeux sur plateforma libre bientot , on trouve les renseignements ici : http://www.game-over.eu.org/

----------

## zdra

héhé moi j'ai jamais dépassé le ptit tetris ou pacman en solo... En fait je me posais justement la question de ce que je v programmer mtn, je m'étais dis que j'allais faire un truc style Chromium (vaisseau qui tire sur des bebetes qui arrivent sur l'écran  :Smile: ) niveau programmation ça va, mais je connais rien à SDL que j'ai envie d'apprendre et niveau graphismes faudra avoir de l'aide pcq moi je sais faire que des carré de couleur  :Smile:  Ah ouai je pensais aussi à un mario land comme sous gameboy

----------

## Oo Thior oO

Une étude Microsoft vs Linux ? Ok, mais faite par Microsoft ? Hi hi ha ha ha hé hé hé ( excuses ) . Celui qui prend au sérieux cette étude doit être vraiement pas intéligent ( pour ne pas être vulgaire ). Quand un étude doit être faite par définition elle doit être faite par des personnes au point de vue neutre. Mais peut-être Microsoft anticipe sur le 1er Avril ?   :Laughing: 

Pour la question Windows = Jeux je suis pas trop d'accord. Je connais plein de monde ( étudiant ) qui à leur âge ne jouent plus aux jeux : soit c'est une question de manque de temps soit c'est un manque de complexité dans les jeux donc une lassitude rapide. Je pense ( et je souligne que c'est seulement mon avis ) que de nombreuses personnes jouent dans leur jeunesse, mais une fois une tranche d'age franchie les jeux deviennent lassants. Alors pouquoi ne pas essayer quelquechose d'autre à partir de cette date ? Une découverte d'un nouveau système ne peut apporter que plus d'éxpérience.

Et puis l'agument su joueur : "Wai mais il n'y a pas des jeux sous linux" c'est à moitié bidon !  Bien sur qu'il y a des jeux : des milliers même. Mais bien sur c'est un autre genre, ou des oldies ( qui rappelent le bon temps  :Smile:  ). Et puis si on a envie de jouer avec des nouveaux jeux il y a toujours la solution des émulateurs et binaires linux ( c'est la que j'avoue c'est un point faible de linux, pour l'instant ).

Et ceux qui continuent à dire : wai mais moi j'aime bien les nouveaux jeux sous windows. ALORS BOUGEZ VOUS LE CUL BOR*** DE M****. Si on ne fait rien rien ne va se faire !

Et enfin Linux, ça il faut prévenir les gens c'est une drogue : une fois que l'on y a gouté on ne peut même plus s'en passer, et la passion des jeux, se transforme en adoration du système   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oo Thior oO

Encore une question ? Une société ( aux USA ou Europe ) a-t-elle droit de critiquer, dévaloriser, comparer et de publier des rapports sans l'autorisation des sociétées confrotées ? Je croyais que c'est défendu par la loi ?

----------

## seb64

Non, la publicité comparative est autorisée aux US et le sondage est publié là-bas.

En france la publicité comparative subjective est interdite (mon produit est meilleur que celui d'untel) mais la publicité comparative objective est autorisée (mon produit coûte X de moins que celui d'untel).

Faute de législation commune il est impossible de déterminer quelle législation s'applique donc M$ n'est pas hors la loi.

----------

## tronka

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la question Windows = Jeux je suis pas trop d'accord. Je connais plein de monde ( étudiant ) qui à leur âge ne jouent plus aux jeux : soit c'est une question de manque de temps soit c'est un manque de complexité dans les jeux donc une lassitude rapide. Je pense ( et je souligne que c'est seulement mon avis ) que de nombreuses personnes jouent dans leur jeunesse, mais une fois une tranche d'age franchie les jeux deviennent lassants. Alors pouquoi ne pas essayer quelquechose d'autre à partir de cette date ? Une découverte d'un nouveau système ne peut apporter que plus d'éxpérience.

 

Excuses moi d'intervenir mais je pense que ton discour sur le jeu n'est pas fondé sur quelquechose que tu as vécu. Je ne t'offense pas; loin de moi cette idée; mais je viens de quitter le monde du jeu et lorsque tu parle de l'age je ne suis  pas d'accord du tout . J'ai pu voir et partager des moments de purs plaisirs ludiques pendant parfois 72H non stop , avec des gens de tous ages et tous milieux différents. Et je peux garantir que le coté des jeux informatique est la pire des drogues virtuelle. Je bossais dans un cybercafé donc quand je disais hardcore gamer je rigole pas, c'est du jeu pendant +de 20H d'affilé. (j'étais un peu malade dans ma tête quand même   :Razz:  ) Et on y joue avec des gens qui des fois on la quarantaine bien tassée et qui se bavent dessus encore pire que nous. Bref  tout ça pour dire que le plaisir du jeu n'atteind pas une tranche d'age particulière, si un jeu est bien développé et qu'il est conçut pour procurer un moyen d'évasion , une part d'illusion fantastique , ou il y a meme un échange avec d'autres joueurs (ex les  MMORPG) n'importe qui d'un peu rêveur dans sa tête y trouvera du plaisir. 

Maintenant c'est vrai que sous Linux il n'y a pas l'air d'y avoir beaucoup de possibilités. L'idée de développer un jeu est excellente, en revanche mes compétences sont très limités vu que je débarque, mais j'apprends vite!!  :Smile: 

Voilà pour la partie jeu. 

En ce qui concerne la pub comparative, (au risque de dire une connerie) est ce que Linux est une véritable "société" ???(entreprise). 

Au niveau des distributeurs comment ça se passe ?? 

[/quote]

----------

## fidzysss

Pour ce qui est de l'argumentation à propos des jeux, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec avec tronka: y a plein de gens qui joue (plutot hardcore gamer) et ce quelque soit l'age. Et je dirais même que la majorité du temps passé sur un PC est passé à faire des jeux et donc pas de jeux sous linux == progression lente dans le domaine du linux à la maison (moi g arreté de jouer au fur et à mesure que je faisait de plus en plus de linux).

Mais y a un autre pb à l'acceptation de linux à la maison: comme la bureautique est sous win dans toute les boites, les gens qui sont uniquement utilisateurs d'informatique ne connaissent que windows et ils ont pas envi rentré chez eux d'apprendre un autre système que celui qu'ils utilisent tous les jours.

Tous ca pour dire que l'acceptation de linux par le grand public se fera en développant les jeux sous linux ET quand de plus en plus de boite utiliseront linux pour leur postes bureautiques (et ca c'est un domaine où c'est en train de bouger un pti peu, y a qq grosses boites que tentent de faire la migration et les administrations s'y mettent dans qq pays, mais pas en France   :Sad:   )

OFF TOPIC

c'est serieux cette histoire de développer un jeu sous linux ? Parce que moi j'y connais pas grand chose en SDL, opengl et tous ca (et chuis pas capable de faire autre chose que des carré de couleur non plus) mais ca m'intéresserait plein d'apprendre.

/OFF TOPIC

----------

## lebarjack

Il ne faut pas être si dramatique pour les jeux sous linux. Le manque est très subjectif comparé à la prolifération extrême (et excessive?) des jeux windows.

Sans avoir à utiliser des émulateurs lourdingues, un gamer peut s'en tirer à bon compte avec une plateforme linux.

Je joue régulièrement à Neverwinter Night (j'ai abandonné ma dernière partition W98 depuis qu'il est jouable nativement sous linux)

J'attends avec impatience la sortie imminente de UT2004.

Allez, je vous lache une partie de mes bookmark :

http://www.happypenguin.org/

http://www.linuxgames.com/

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/

http://www.jeuxlinux.com/

http://www.tuxgames.com/

Et surtout, le site du roi du portage rapide R. 'icculus' Gordon 

http://icculus.org

Partant ce ces sites, si vous n'arrivez pas à trouver votre bonheur de gamer, c'est de la mauvaise foi.

----------

## xr31Daisy

<Off-Topic>

Oui, c'est sérieux, j'aimerais bien me lancer dans une petite course d'aéroglisseur ( le genre d'engin également équipé d'un canon à plasma, et capable de faire des loopings ).

Ca nécessiterait l'écriture intégrale d'un moteur 3D, le design de quelques niveaux bien sentis, etc ... Pour l'instant, je suis en phase de 'pré-design' ( faut que je me motive quoi ... ) Les gens intéressés peuvent m'envoyer un PM.</Off-Topic>

----------

## tronka

Je suis a fond avec toi Dasy  :Smile: 

Les aéroglisseurs SupraMetaRotoNucléaire ça me tente bien  :Wink: 

En revanche , je ne suis pas du tout calé programmation. Mais je peux apporter quelques idées  :Smile: 

Pourquoi ne pas écrire un POST de manière a faire une premiere phase de recrutement pour les personnes interessées en expliquant plus ou moins le projet ? 

Ca me bote grave mwa  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Dans le sujet des jeux sous linux, moi je jouais beaucoup à ut et ut2003. Ces 2 jeux fonctionnent nativement sous linux, un vrai bonheur. Malgré tout, mon passage de windwos vers linux c'est trduit par une très grosse diminution de jeux, je suis maintenant atteind par une folie de lire tt les fichiers de config de /etc, ya du boulo  :Very Happy: 

Pour le [off-topic], je me sens pas trop de taille à me lancer dans un prog de 3D qui serait d'ailleur une copie de TuxRacer (mais là est pas le probleme). Je dis ça en connaissance de cause, j'ai en mon temps programmé un moteur 3D en pixel par pixel, equation de plan de tt les polygones, le tout sous DOS (www.zdra.be.tf pour les curieux... la version ASM n'est plus sur le site, faut que je refasse le site de tt facon[edit] c'est programmé sous windows je m'en escuse, je le referai plus c'est promis ! [/edit]). Bref, en voyant les progs OpenGL qui vont 100 fois plus vite et plus beau ça m'a dégouté lol. Moi j'ai donc dans l'idée de fair un jeu de plateforme style SuperMario => SuperTux. Mais je cherche qqn pour faire les graphique, la programation je peux m'en tirer seul qd je serai motivé bien qu'un peut d'aide sera la bienvenue. 

Bref, si ya un infographiste qui veux dessier des tux qui sautent et des bebetes je suis prenneur !!

----------

## Arno

La tactique de MicroSoft n'est pas nouvelle. Aux USA, cela fait plusieurs années qu'ils paient des cabinets d'études "indépendants" pour sortir des annonces de presse démontrant que Wincrap est le meilleur OS.

En lisant ces études, on voit bien qu'elles ne sont souvent pas objectives et exploitesouvent un fait particulier tout en négligeant d'autres (ex: un admin Window (un "reboot monkey" comme on les surnome aux USA) est payé moins cher qu'un admin Unix).

L'année dernière, ils ont vanté une étude qui démontrait que le TCO (trad. français ?) de Windows et plus faible que sous Unix ou Linux. Le coups d'avant, c'etait une alliance avec Unisys, et un site Web hillarant.

MicroSoft est passé maître dans le façon de tourner à leur avantage n'importe quoi dans leurs annonces de presse. Dernier Virus ? C'est la faute des hackers (pas faux non plus) et des utilisateurs stupides, et non du trou de sécurité qui existe depuis tant d'années dans Outlock.

N'oubliez pas, l'Empire MicroSoft s'est construit en faisant disparaître (par tous les moyens, légaux ou pas) toute concurrence. Leur point fort n'est pas de dominer le desktop, c'est de faire croire et de faire oublier qu'il puisse y avoir des alternatives. La popularité montante de Linux menace ceci. 

La dernière manoeuvre de MicroSoft vise dons à convaincre ceux qui auraient encore un doute que Linux ne vaut pas Win2K3. Et des gens qui doutent de la superiorité de Linux (ou *BSD), j'en connais. C'est souvent la peur de l'inconnu qui les fait douter.

<OT>

De pasage à Paris en ce moment, je suis passé hier au salon Solution Linux à La Défense. Après IBM et HP, le plus grand stand était celui de MicroSoft (cétait en tout cas le plus fourni en employés). Leur slogan: "Windows - Linux : parlons en". Leur but : faire croire que MicroSoft est plus ceci ou plus cela. Ils vantent même la sécurité de Windows.

</OT>

----------

## ghoti

 *Arno wrote:*   

> L'année dernière, ils ont vanté une étude qui démontrait que le TCO (trad. français ?) de Windows et plus faible que sous Unix ou Linux.

 

En effet, il est frappant de constater que les études commandées par microsoft aboutissent toujours aux mêmes conclusions tandis que les études non sollicitées présentent des résultats radicalement opposés.

Un exemple d'une telle étude de TCO non sollicitée datant de 2001 :  http://www.cyber.com.au/cyber/about/linux_vs_windows_tco_comparison.pdf

----------

## Leander256

L'essentiel (et le reste) a déjà été dit, pour moi c'est évident: Microsoft a peur  :Smile: 

----------

## seb64

[Off-Topic]

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai un moteur 3D pas super mais qui marche.

Il est en Java avec des appels OpenGL mais devrais être facile a adapter en C/C++.

Ça peut être une base pour quelqu'un qui veut se mettre à OpenGL.

Je suis aussi près à donner un coup de main avec la programmation, mais je n'aurais pas de temps libre avant au moins le 15 mars (fin des exams et début du stage)

[/Off-Topic]

----------

## Bastux

Moi je n'ai qu'une chose à dire...

Laissons parler les gens  :Smile: 

Je pense pas qu'on doit s'égosiller avec ce genre de débat. J'ai toujours préféré les produits performants qui font pas de pubs mais qui ont prouvé leur mérite plutôt que les produits bien bourrins en publicité.

Les gens se rendent compte que Linux correspond bien à une certaines gammes de besoins, et avec l'avantage de l'adapter. Une campagne de pubs de +, ça jouera pas tellement je pense. Preuve en est l'augmentation du nombre d'inscrits sur ce forum depuis quelques temps avec des posts du genre "J'ai découvert Linux il y a deux mois...".

M$ peut pas freiner ça. L'idée de Linux n'est pas non plus le monopole et représente une alternative très séduisante, de plus en plus de monde se laisse tenter. La plupart du temps le passage se fait pas de Linux à Windoz mais l'inverse.

Pour conclure, c'est kler M$ a peur  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pi-r

Juste une petite question,

(bon, ben j'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire, mais...)

Finalement cette étude, elle a été commandé par Micoscroft pour comparer du windaube et nos belles distributions linux... Qui garantit l'honeteté et l'objectivité d'un tel papier !!! Parce que,  du côté magouille, et dans un tout autre domaine, rappelez vous qu'il y a plus d'un an, on nous garnatissait, photo à l'appui et étude "sérieuse" sur place qu'il y avait des armes de destruction massives en Irak,... Alors, moi l'objectivité des tests et sondages non-indépendant, j'ai de plus en plus de mal à y croire...

Pi-r

----------

## tronka

 *zdra wrote:*   

> nah c'est faux, m$ a trouvé des chiffres où windows est moins cher ! ils sont très fort ces gens, faut pas croire qu'il font des petits troll de forum de campagne, non non non, c'est du vrai troll urbain avec chiffres et graph à l'appuis !!!! un vrai troll bien éduqué qui sait lire et écrire et qui en plus a un gout de l'estétique et de la manupulation d'informations pour faire se faire passer pour un gentil

 

Comme le dit si bien Zdra, nous avons a faire a un spécialiste de la manipulation de l'information. Cette étude a été réalisée sur un Winblow qui n'a pas encore fait ses preuves donc déjà y a un HIC! 

De plus les études comparatives ont étés relevées suivant différentes situations et differents criteres ce qui ne rend pas l'étude représentative puisqu'elle n'a pas été réalisée de la meme maniere pour Linux et pour Windoz. Donc voilà , ce qu'il y a à en penser, je laisse chacun prendre le soin de se faire un avis et de le partager ou non...

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Donc voilà , ce qu'il y a à en penser, je laisse chacun prendre le soin de se faire un avis et de le partager ou non...

 

Poster cela ici, c'est prêcher des convertis ...

Je voudrai cependant préciser quelques points : Windows ~= Microsoft.

AMHA, chaque système a ses points forts, sinon, il n'y aurait qu'un seul système (j'ai l'impression de me répéter là ...).

Maintenant, les sociétés qui les développent ont des attitudes très différentes (qui a dit opposées ??) : l'une vante ses produits, tente d'imposer leur utilisation par diverses moyens (droits numériques et autres joieusetés du même genre, qui m'inquiètent davantage que des pseudo-tests qui s'adressent à des professionnels censés connaître les différentes solutions et être capables de choisir "pragmatiquement") et l'autre propose de comparer "in-situ" les différentes solutions existantes et de les comparer.

----------

## nuts

je n ai pas lu tout votre truc, mais je trouve ce que fais m$ de completement absurde.

Linux etant libre rien ne lui empeche de pourir un linux. dans le cas ou m$ est honnete, merci de signaler les bugs  a la communaute pour les corriger.

ensuite quelque chose de gratuit peut etre difficilement plus cher que quelque chose de payant.

sachant meme que IBM ou d autre grosse boite font des soutient pour linux.

et de meme a voir  big blue, si il propose linux c est pas par innocence et surement pour avoir a faire moins de maintenance que Win et moins le bordel nivo secu etc

----------

## yoyo

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ensuite quelque chose de gratuit peut etre difficilement plus cher que quelque chose de payant.

 

Le coût de la license est dérisoire face aux coûts de formation/support.

Cela rentre en compte dans le calcul des coûts présentés.

Ce qui est contestable par contre, c'est que l'étude considère que les utilisateurs sont déja formés aux outils windows (enfin, d'après ce que j'ai vaguement compris ...).

----------

## nuts

ouais enfin, et puis m$ avec sa politique je les prends pas trop au serieux, parait qu ils on fait pour des entreprise, pour contrer linux, un% de reduction de ouf sur leur OS.

autre chose sous windows, c est que sans compter les license et formation, si tu veux pas raquer pour les soft, tu vas mettre style des openoffice etc... c est sur que la, quel difference si ce n est que le prix de la license.

et pour finir a une boite a qui tu veux filer des XP pro, pour ceux qui veulent faire du word et excel pkoi pas, mais je susi sur que linux offre bien plus de modules de solution que un seul win, car faire un serveur sosu plateforme linux c est tout aussi pratique que d installer un linux pour de la bureautique, ce que ej veux dire c est que pour une treprise qui veut faire uns erveur, le coup d un win server, c est encore pas le meme prix

----------

## yoyo

 *nuts wrote:*   

> autre chose sous windows, c est que sans compter les license et formation, si tu veux pas raquer pour les soft, tu vas mettre style des openoffice etc... c est sur que la, quel difference si ce n est que le prix de la license.

 Tant mieux pour nous. Plus le format OOo sera répandu et mieux nous nous porterons ...

 *nuts wrote:*   

> et pour finir a une boite a qui tu veux filer des XP pro, pour ceux qui veulent faire du word et excel pkoi pas

 Que dire alors d'un XP pour une utilisation "familiale" : P2P, surf, mail etc. (qui sont autant de risques d'infection sous cet OS).

Je le redis, Windows est un bon produit qui répond aux attentes de beaucoup d'utilisateurs.

La politique de Microsoft par contre est injustifiable : anticoncurrentielle, elle ne veux pas que les utilisateurs essaient d'autres solutions (programmes) que les siennes (Difficulté de trouver des PC sans windows ou sans OS installé par défaut par exemple). Le fait de verrouiller des formats en imposant ses produits etc.

----------

## tronka

Pour ceux qui connaisse les différents ouvrages et contributions de R.Di Cosmo , je voudrais juste citer un passage qui je pense en dit suffisement sur Microsoft. 

"J'aime profondément la technologie, et c'est précisément pour ça que je ne peux supporter de la voir pervertie par une entreprise qui conçoit de mauvais produits, qu'elle fait payer cher à des consommateurs qu'elle aservit, un société qui méprise ses clients, piège ses concurrents et étouffe l'innovation. "

Voilà j'ai tiré cette phrase d'un bouquin de R. Di Cosmo "Le Hold up planétaire, La face cachée de Microsoft". C'est un bouquin sous forme d'interview qui est vraiment extra! Je le conseilles à tous les amateurs.

Les convertis sont là , je pense qu'il n'y a plus qu'a lancer la machine correctement...(intelligement)

----------

## geforce

Parrait-il que Windows Server 2003 "Beats Red HAt in Multiple Configuration Web Server Benchmarks Tests"

Ce qu'ils disent pas c'est que windows etait installe sur un 8 processeur Xeon Hyperthreading et que RedHat sur un 533 Mhz avec un ventilateur defecuteux...

Je ne crois pas que Windows Server 2003 est plus rapide que Linux, Au contraire j'ai eu l'occasion de tester les 2 sur 2 clones (machines identiques)...  Et Gentoo est pas mal plus rapide; sous toutes les coutures.

EDIT= J'etais pas mal tard quand j'ai ecris le texte, je trouvais qu'il y avait trop de fautes (il y en reste encore mais je suis trop lache et puis il est trop tard  :Wink: 

----------

## dyurne

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je le redis, Windows est un bon produit qui répond aux attentes de beaucoup d'utilisateurs.

 

c'est tout à fait vrai.

mais (car il y a un mais) les attentes des utilisateurs ne sont pas correctes. c'est pas clair ?

je m'explique: Windows a formaté les gens en matière d'attentes informatiques.

la majorité des utilisateurs considèrent les virus, les failles de sécurité, les applications qui crashent et les redémarrages intempestifs comme quelque chose de courant et/ou de normal, une donnée à prendre en compte, il faut faire avec ! c'est faux : Microsoft peux faire mieux.

néanmoins rendons à palme-d'-or ce qui va à palme-d'-or, Windows est un produit meilleur que linux en matière de reconnaissance matériel et de plug and play. j'en vois déjà hurler : "oui mais c'est de la faute des constructeurs" je réponderais : "peut etre mais les faits sont là : sous windows ça marche, pas forcément sous linux"

en français c'est toujours de la propagande, mais au moins on comprend tout : http://www.microsoft.com/belux/fr/executivecircle/facts/default.aspx

----------

## yoyo

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> je m'explique: Windows a formaté les gens en matière d'attentes informatiques.
> 
> la majorité des utilisateurs considèrent les virus, les failles de sécurité, les applications qui crashent et les redémarrages intempestifs comme quelque chose de courant et/ou de normal, une donnée à prendre en compte, il faut faire avec !

 Oui et non : pour les plantages "gentils" (un reset et ça repart) oui.

Mais quand tu plantes ta machine avec toutes tes données persos (comptes, photos, lettres etc.) et que tu es obligé de tout reformater parce que tu n'as que des recovery CD (une honte ces trucs mais c'est une autre histoire), je peux te dire que tu ne trouves pas ça normal ...

Pour les failles de sécurité et les virus, je pense que si les rôles étaient inversés (90% de machines sous Linux) il y aurait des virus presque exclusivement sous Linux et pratiquement aucun sous windows ...

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> c'est faux : Microsoft peux faire mieux.

 Microsoft DOIT faire mieux ...

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> en français c'est toujours de la propagande, mais au moins on comprend tout : http://www.microsoft.com/belux/fr/executivecircle/facts/default.aspx

 Ce qui me déplait la dedans, c'est ce qu'ils appellent le TCO (coût total d'acquisition).

Forcément, avec des personnes presque exclusivement formées sous windows (je parle de formation scolaire), les coûts de formation et de personnel sont plus faibles.

Par contre, ce qui serait intéressant, ça serait de comparer non pas le "coût total d'acquisition" mais le "coût total d'exploitation" : une fois les personnels formés, juger des performances et du coût d'un système Linux par rapport à un Windows 2000 ou server ...

----------

## mitch

J'ai eu souvent ce genre de conversation avec un copain de classe.

Lui est pour Windows et moi pour Nux.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il a di quelque chose de tres vrai.

"Si Windows n'avait pas été la, on en serai surmeent pas la".

D'un cote c'est vrai, si l'informatique se deploit a grande vitesse c'est grace a Windows. Linux a le meme age que Windows et quand on le compare les debuts a la situation actuelle, on s'apercoit que Linux commence seulement a bien decollé.

Autre fait, les jeux; certe l'Open-Gl existe mais Directx a fait beaucoup pour la qualité des jeux, le developement des technologies et la simpliciter de developement. 

Windows a été l'innovation il y a des années et a su prendre les marches 2 par 2.

Mais le point négatif, c'est que Microsoft prend vraiment les utilisateurs pour des cons. 

Deja 405 pour un Windows Xp Pro qui pourrai me servir a egouter mes pates tellement il y a des trous.  :Twisted Evil: 

De plus oublié de faire une correction de faille, c'est quand meme avoir du CULOT (Blaster c'est repandu comme ca, Microsoft aurai oublie de publier une rustine).

De plus Microsoft ne fourni pas certains outils qui simplifirai la vie.

Ex: Un editeur de fichier en mode console (Vecu) 

Tout ca pour dire que Microsoft a fait evoluer l'informatique, mais maintenant il veut la frener pour garder le Monopole. Et dans ce genre de Guerre tout les moyens sont bons

----------

## fafounet

Windows a quand meme commene quelques annes avant linux

----------

## mitch

C'est vrai, le Windows 1 (meme pas 3.11  :Laughing:  ) est sorti en Novembre 1985 tandis que Linux est sorti en 1991 (Kernel 0.02) et en 1994 (Kernel 1.0)

----------

## lbr

Pour votre information voyez donc : http://swpat.ffii.org/journal/04/cons0507/index.en.html

ou

http://kwiki.ffii.org/SwpatcninoEn

Micro$oft ne se contente pas de campagne de pub ....

----------

## r-ghost

Pourquoi Linux fait peur aux pontes du pouvoir?

Il y a des raisons techniques évidentes, tous ce que nous utilisateurs constatons tous les jours, stabilité sécurité gratuité etc.., la capacité d'évolution les améliorations quotidiennes (les bugs sont rapidement considérés et corrigés des dans des délais plus que raisonnable, rien à voir avec l'aut'machin) mais ce qui fais le plus peur c'est le phénomène humain et social qui est à l'origine de tout celà, GNU et LINUX renvoient à un monde lancé dans une course effrénée au profit, sous le règne d'un capitalisme sauvage et suicidaire l'image d'un modèle non seulement économique non seulement humain et qui en un peu plus de dix ans a fait largement ses preuves. Non seulement çà marche mais c'est un modèle du genre, de dynamique et de performance.

Imaginez un grand patron qui fait des bénéfices astronomiques avec un produit sale, dans les années 1990, dans les conditions paranoïaques de l'époque qui entend parler de gens simples, intelligents, ambitieux, dynamiques, engagés qui se regroupent deviennent plus nombreux communiquent confrontent leurs idées partagent leur savoir pour faire un produit plus propre bénévolement sans vouloir en tirer de bénéfices immédiats! Il a dû se dire ils sont fous ou bêtes mais vous imaginez bien que quand ces jeunes gens commencent à réussir c'est la peur qui succède à la moquerie et çà commence à cogiter sec et tordu! C'est que rien que l'existence de cette énergie de gens qui savent partager et consacrer de leur temps sans faire de calcul comptables à se demander ce que çà pourrait leur rapporter en finances sonnantes-trébuchantes, çà remet tellement de choses en questions, tout un modèle qu'on veut nous imposer qui s'écroule, toute une conception des pouvoirs en présence qui se liquéfie!

Tout celà fait peur aux dominants! GNU-LINUX, les logiciels libres, les forums de discussion, internet non-fliqué, la circulation des savoirs, le partage des connaissances, l'idée même de la gratuité, l'humanité, la solidarité sont des choses puissantes et terrifiantes parce que efficaces!

Mais soyons réalistes, les réticences existent et ceux qui sont en face ont des moyens de contrôle et de répression dont la violence n'a jamais été démentie! On concocte des lois sur mesure, on impose des critères industriels et légaux, on investit d'énorme sommes dans la publicité propagandiste, on fait des tests partiaux et mensongers pour empêcher l'expansion des nouvelles possibilités! Soyons réalistes, nous sommes là aussi et nous savons deux trois choses qui ont du poids, nous savons qu'ils ont peur! Nous sommes là pour que ce ne soit pas seulement que du code qui sera libéré!

NO PASARAN  :Wink: 

----------

## mitch

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Non de Tux, que c'est beau   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lbr wrote:*   

> Pour votre information voyez donc : http://swpat.ffii.org/journal/04/cons0507/index.en.html

 

La même en français ...

http://swpat.ffii.org/journal/04/cons0507/index.fr.html

Et pour donner une idée de l'impact : Votre boutique en ligne est brevetée

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part je pense que le succes de linux et la peur qu'il donne (commence à donner) à microsoft ne remet pas en cause le systeme économique capitaliste qui nous nouris tous. Il le remet plutot à sa place. En effet la bonne vielle loi de la demande et de l'offre s'applique très bien aux produits comme windows et linux. Si linux gagne des parts de marché ça veut simplement dire que son rapport qualité/prix est meilleur (attention le prix != de zéro pour linux aussi car ya tj le prix d'instalation, entretient,...). Donc logiquement on peut se dire qu'un produit plus cher (windows) sera de meilleur qualité qu'un produit moins cher (linux)... et donc les 2 produits ont leur marché à eux, et la concurance les mettra à leur place. Maintenant si m$ en faisant payer son windows n'est pas capable de faire un produit de meilleur qualité, c'est m$ qu'il faut remetre en cause et pas le schéma économique je crois. Et de tt facon le dure réalité des 95% de part de marché de m$ prouve que c'est le cas... hum... un ptit doute qd meme...   :Laughing:  (évidement tt ça ne marche que si le consomateur consome en connaissance de cause, et pas uniquement pcq il connait que windows et ne connait meme pas le nom d'un coucurant, ne sait d'ailleur meme pas que les concurents existent).

Fin bon c'est mon idée. Chacun son marché, mais moi clairement j'appartient au marché de linux !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Argian

Tiens, et si pour mon 3ème post sur ce forum, je me faisais un ch'tit troll   :Twisted Evil:  :

D'ailleurs, en passant, un grand merci aux participants réguliers de ce forum qui m'ont énormement apporté sans le savoir (J'espère qu'ils se reconnaîtront, ils sont au moins Gurus pour la plupart  :Cool: . sinon, je veux bien citer des noms, mais ce sera long).

Revenons à mon troll: NE DITES PAS DE MAL DE WINDOWS.

En effet, même si mon véritable métier est analyste programmeur spécialisé dans les mini-systèmes (l'AS/400 en particulier), je suis pour l'instant revendeur informatique, et dans cette période économique plutôt sombre, heureusement que tout le monde utilise Windows  :Smile:  (Je ne remercierai jamais assez Sasser qui me fournit du travail depuis le début de la semaine).

A titre personnel, j'utilise Linux depuis environ 3 ans et demi dont les deux dernières années sous Gentoo exclusivement, SAUF, la petite partition Windows que j'ai dans un coin et qui me sert exclusivement à jouer (je suis désolé, mais même à 32 ans, il n'est pas question que je laisse passer un Prince of Persia, quelque soit l'OS   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Maintenant, parlons un peu des gens que je connais et cotoie (d'un point de vue [private joke] purement micro) : aucun d'entre eux n'utiliserait autre chose que Windows, même (et surtout) à titre professionnel.

Pourquoi ? Parce que Word, Excel, Powerpoint, les drivers, etc... même s'ils sont sont prêts à faire des concessions (MySQL, Apache, PostGreSQL... mais exclusivement sous Windows!! Du libre, OK, mais pas au niveau de l'OS).

Il y en a même un (il se reconnaîtra s'il lit ce post  :Wink: ) pour qui j'ai installé une Gentoo, parce que "ça fait bien" d'avoir un Linux sur une partition dans un coin. D'accord, c'est juste une impression que j'ai, il avait peut-être des pensées plus "nobles" quand il m'a demandé de lui faire cette intall, mais je n'y crois pas trop.

Maintenant, que Microsoft fasse faire des études sur les avantages de leur OS comparé à Linux parce qu'ils ont peur, je ne trouve pas ça crédible. Ils sont tellement bien implantés, ils ont si bien réussi à imposer que PC implique Windows, qu'ils n'ont pas grand chose à craindre, du moins pour l'instant.

En conclusion de ce post sans intérêt, je dirai que nous sommes une poignée d'irréductibles rêveurs utopistes qui croient que le simple fait d'être une poignée d'irréductibles rêveurs utopistes permet de changer le monde. Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas, si Microsoft démoli Linux, c'est juste par habitude de dire du mal de la concurrence, aussi insignifiante soit-elle.

Il est vrai que Linux est maintenant stable, performant, dispose d'outils puissant, nombreux, variés et libres. Mais, pour moi, le mot dont ils ont peur dans ceux que je viens d'écrire, ce n'est pas Linux, mais libre (même si Linux et libre vont de pair dans 85% des cas, d'où "l'étude" prétexte à ce sujet): "What the f***, they can do better for free   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  (PS: excusez mon mauvais anglais)

Voila. Je conclue ce post, qui après relecture est vraiment nul, par ces mots: continuons d'être des utopistes rêveurs car, si nous avons de la chance, je me suis trompé du tout au tout   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## r-ghost

Il faut relativiser beaucoup de choses ne serais-ce que du point de vue de la durée: l'âge de sale-dos, de GNU-Linux et aussi d'Internet. Il y a dix ans, c'était vrai que les linuxiens et les défenseurs du libre étaient une poignée d'irréductibles rêveurs utopistes; mais aujourd'hui quelquechose a certainement changé: officiellement 3/4 d'internet est maitenu par Linux et le libre, (Apache et d'autres GPL), vous pouvez le constater vous-mêmes sur toute la toile, même m$ utilise linux er dérivés. Et il faut souligner que tout celà s'est produit comme une évolution normale sans publicité et sans marquetique ou média de masse. Et s'il vous plait ne me parlez pas de cette vieille loi de l'offre et de la demande quand BillPognon investit dans de colossales campagnes de pub et de dénigrement alors que çà couterait moins cher de colmater des brèches et de fixer des bugs connus que certains demandent qu'on corrige depuis une éternité. 

Je n'ai pas dit que c'est fini et que le bien(tm) a vaincu le mal(R). Ce qui m'intéresse ce sont les possibilités, et je constate l'existence d'alternatives par rapport à une rigidité dogmatique d'un choix politique (je dis bien politique) qui veut remplacer des dieux morts et enterrés par une doctrine du marché, tout se vend tout s'achète. Pour ces gens là, c'est une anomalie que quelquechose existe sans appartenir à (d'oû le délire des brevets logiciels entre autres)...

Je ne prétends pas changer le monde, le monde change sans me demander mon avis ! Mais je sais que la conscience c'est comme la nage, si tu ne bouge plus tu coules. Et à mon avis, il faut lever la tête de son clavier et regarder un peu plus loin que son écran, parce que rien, ni personne, n'est séparé; tout est lié!

Bon je m'arrête, çà risque de troller loin!

Juste pour ceux qui croient que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes, que le monde qui se prépare si on laisse faire sera mieux que celui-ci...mais non personne ne crois çà!

Je m'emballe un peu mais les faits sont là:

çà se durcit

(jetez un oeil sur les liens postés plus haut par lbr et yoyo pour savoir où on en est par exemple)

----------

## Oupsman

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La politique de Microsoft par contre est injustifiable : anticoncurrentielle, elle ne veux pas que les utilisateurs essaient d'autres solutions (programmes) que les siennes (Difficulté de trouver des PC sans windows ou sans OS installé par défaut par exemple). Le fait de verrouiller des formats en imposant ses produits etc.

 

Je me souviens d'une étude que Mindcraft (organisme "indépendant") avait réalisé à la demande de Microsoft :

Un serveur Dell quadri proc avec raid matériel, 4 cartes réseaux, 4 Go de RAM.

Bench de Linux RH5.2 dessus avec apache et Samba

Bench de NT4 avec IIS.

Resultat, un serveur beaucoup plus rapide sous NT4 que sous Linux. Le seul problème est que la configuration de l'époque n'était pas pleinement supportée par Linux. Et que si la moitié des optimisations qu'ils avaient fait sous NT4 avaient étées réalisées sous Linux, Linux aurait carrément laissé NT4 sur place (surtout NT4 d'ailleurs)

[HS]TCO veut dire Cout Total de Possession (Total Cost of Ownership)[/HS]

Pour en revenir au sujet, ce genre d'études m'a toujours fait rire ! 

Microsoft n'a besoin de rien pour assoir sa suprématie. Et certains utilisateurs Windows auront beaucoup de mal à migrer sous Linux, pour cause de manque d'applications. Principalement dans le domaine de la 3D pro.

Dans certains domaines serveurs aussi. J'en ai vu bondir beaucoup. Laissez moi finir. Je voudrais voir ce que donne la gestion d'un domaine avec plusieurs milliers d'utilisateurs et de machines avec Samba. Je suis franchement sceptique sur les performances du bidule. Pour les autres domaines par contre, euh joker  :Laughing: 

je suis pro-windows dans le domaine de la bureautique. Franchement, Linux n'est pas encore pret pour une diffusion grand public. Des gens peuvent utiliser un PC pendant des années sans rien connaitre à Windows. Sous Linux par contre, on est obligé de mettre les mains dans le camboui un jour ou l'autre. Rien qu'a l'idée d'installer Linux sur le PC de mon père, je tremble de peur. 

Pour etre franc, je suis en train d'installer Linux sur mon portable pour voir ce que cela donne en utilisation bureautique. On verra bien.

Pour résumer, il faut aussi que tout le monde fasse attention à ne pas tomber dans le piège tendu par Microsoft :

Bien vérifier les infos, et faire ses propres calculs. 

Comparer les systèmes, monter des serveurs de tests.

----------

## DuF

'tain dégouté, mon trollomètre n'a pas tenu le choc, il est tout cassé, j'ai de la chance on est lundi, avec de la réussite ma commande sera traitée rapidement et je recevrai le nouveau avant le week end, vite je cours sur www.trollometre.com

J'espère qu'ils ont un modèle pour résister à Oupsman ça fait 2 fois qu'il casse mon trollometre !!!

----------

## zdra

@DuF: faut déconnecter le trollometre dans ce genre de thread, ça coute cher ces appareil, faut pas les gaspiller  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'espère qu'ils ont un modèle pour résister à Oupsman ça fait 2 fois qu'il casse mon trollometre !!!

 

Il est trop sensible, j'y suis pour rien.

BTW je peux savoir ce qui l'a fait exploser ?

La partie sur le grand public ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   
> 
> J'espère qu'ils ont un modèle pour résister à Oupsman ça fait 2 fois qu'il casse mon trollometre !!! 
> 
> Il est trop sensible, j'y suis pour rien.
> ...

 

Moi je pense que c'est l'ensemble du post qui le fait expolser.

Le tout crée une forte onde électro-magnétique de nature trollienne qui influence tous les circuits des trollomètres. En réalité, ce qui est suprenant dans ce cas, c'est l'amplitude de ces ondes; elle est responsable de l'annihilation des trollomètres.

Néanmoins, Duf, je suis passé chez le revendeur local, il m'a présenté le prochain modèle

 *www.trollimètre.com wrote:*   

> Le trollimètre Méga DeLuxe accepte jusqu'à 8 modules chargés en même temps: module Vim_vs_Emacs, M$_vs_rest-of-the-world, ...
> 
> Sa structure en tungstène renforcé au titanium enrichi lui confère une résistance accrue aux trolls violents ( garantie à vie jusqu'au niveu 8 de l'échelle trollienne)

 

----------

## DuF

@sireyessire : Tu fais bien de me prévenir, je vais attendre ce nouveau modèle, ça évitera que j'en reprenne un qui sautera illico-presto, thx pour l'info !

----------

## Oupsman

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je pense que c'est l'ensemble du post qui le fait expolser.
> 
> 

 

Même cette partie : 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me souviens d'une étude que Mindcraft (organisme "indépendant") avait réalisé à la demande de Microsoft :
> 
> Un serveur Dell quadri proc avec raid matériel, 4 cartes réseaux, 4 Go de RAM.
> ...

 

Hein ?

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> Moi je pense que c'est l'ensemble du post qui le fait expolser.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Disons que cette étude date d'au moins 4 ans, quel est l'intérêt de ressortir de mémoire une étude de ce type, qu'elle soit pour ou contre linux là n'est pas la question. C'est tout simplement inutile car caduque à part peut être cautionner un semblant d'argument. Mais bon qui en informatique se satisfait d'une étude vieille d'autant de temps ? Moi il y a 20 ans j'ai entendu une étude qui disait que windows c'était mieux qu'os/2 !

De toute façon suffit de voir l'ensemble de tes messages sur ce forum (en passant par ton profil puis "voir tous les messages postés par l'utilisateur") pour ce rendre compte que 50% de tes interventions ne le sont que dans les sujets typiquement trollesque et que tes interventions ne servent à rien à part nourrir le troll...

----------

## zdra

Il em semble avoir lut qqpart dans les regles du forum que les attaques personnelle sont à proscrire   :Rolling Eyes:  note qu'on peut pas donner tord à DuF   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Disons que cette étude date d'au moins 4 ans, quel est l'intérêt de ressortir de mémoire une étude de ce type, qu'elle soit pour ou contre linux là n'est pas la question. C'est tout simplement inutile car caduque à part peut être cautionner un semblant d'argument. 

 

Simplement, je voulais montrer que Microsoft n'en est pas à ses débuts. C'est tout. D'autres études étaient sorties entre temps, toutes dans le même sens. 

Je n'ai pas envie de troller, j'expose simplement mes idées. Si tu prends çà pour des trolls, libre à toi, pour moi ce n'en est pas. 

J'avais installé Linux sur le PC de ma femme, mais elle l'a gardé 2 semaines (et encore). Elle était completement paumée. Et je pense que même pour un nouvel utilisateur, c'est dur de commencer directement par Linux. Cet OS (excellent au demeurant) n'est je pense pas fait pour le grand public, car il est encore trop obscur. Même si des distributions grand public existent (Mandrake par exemple), je ne suis pas sur que Mr tout le monde puisse l'installer et l'utiliser sans faire appel à un quelconque ami qui s'y connait un tant soit peu. La Feudora que j'ai sur mon portable s'est installée toute seule sans aucun problème. Encore que la connexion Internet par modem ne fonctionnait pas. Code d'erreur 8 qu'il disait. En fait, la chaine d'init du volume du HP du modem était refusée par celui-ci et cela bloquait pppd. Comment un newbie pouvait trouver les logs, comprendre la chaine et corriger ? 

Peut etre que je me trompe, mais j'ai quand même des doutes.

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi je pense que debuter tout de suite sous GNU/Linux peut etre plus simple que de migrer de MS Windows à GNU/Linux (pas besoin de re-apprendre et d'oublier les mauvaises habitudes !)

----------

## DuF

Perso mes parents utilisent une mandrake sans souci et ils font parti du grand public et n'ont aucun souci, ils ont juste connu 6mois un win98 ce qui fait qu'ils n'ont pas été contaminés.

Pareil pour ma soeur, elle son ordi quand elle l'a acheté direct j'ai mis linux, une mdk10 dont l'installation fut basique, pas de souci non plus et pourtant ils sont typiquements les personnes dites grand public... ils surfent, consultent leur compte en ligne, envoient des mails, utilisent leur APN, impriment des photos, par contre effectivement ils ne jouent pas à Far Cry, cela expliquant peut être cela.

De plus Mr tout le monde n'installe pas son OS, il est pré-installé et quand il a besoin de le réinstallé il fait appel au cousin de la famille qui roxor dans l'informatique.

Donc bon s'il faut jouer au jeu du moi je connais qqn chez qui ça marche ou pas on n'est pas rendu. Faut arrêter les clichés à 2 francs. Non ce n'est pas dur de commencer par linux, pas plus dur que sous windows. D'ailleurs ma mère a son travail a un ordinateur depuis 3 mois sous windows 2000, elle a plus de questions à me poser sur windows 2000 que sur linux, pourtant ce sont des questions cons (où est le document que j'ai enregistré sous word il y a 2 minutes...) dois-je en conclure que windows n'est pas fait pour le grand public ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *DuF wrote:*   

> De plus Mr tout le monde n'installe pas son OS, il est pré-installé et quand il a besoin de le réinstallé il fait appel au cousin de la famille qui roxor dans l'informatique.

 

Ouais, ou encore le voisin sympa, un ami d'un ami, etc... moi je connais et par moment ca me saoule un peu, des fois je me demande si je dois pas acheter ça

Ce qui me gene le plus c'est que je dois depanner du Windows, alors des fois je leur montre knoppix et je leur demande ce qu'ils font exactement de leur machine, pour savoir si je peux leur mettre "en phase test" quelques temps, mais bon, ca reste souvent qu'une "phase test" !

[EDIT] Le pire c'est quand tu vas chez le gars pour le depanner, il arrive que tu tombes sur un beauf qui "s'y connait en informatique" (ben ouais, t'es pas toujours seul sur le coup), ca peut devenir marrant par moments  :Very Happy:  [/EDIT]

----------

## DuF

C'est clair, ou alors quand faut repasser derrière le pote du cousin qu'a installé le dernier truc à la mode qui fait tout planter l'ordinateur... moi c'est simple je n'aide plus les postes windows, car j'estime ne plus avoir la compétence (excuse un peu bidon par rapport au besoin mais bon) et surtout ne plus avoir la patience pour recommencer 100 fois la même chose  :Smile: 

Chez mes parents et ma soeur, je viens seulement quand une nouvelle version de la mandrake sort, pour mettre à jour les paquets (avec le 56K vaut mieux...).

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais moi aussi quand ca me gonfle trop je balance "Windows je connais pas trop ..." car je sais pertinament que si je m'engage a depanner un poste windows, ca sera une intervention/mois minimum ...

Exemple flagrant, a la fac :

Dans un petit departement, je m'occupe d'une dizaine de postes GNU/Linux + 2 serveurs GNU/Linux + 1 poste Windows

Ben si le poste windows n'etait pas là je serais surement au chomage technique les 3/4 du temps  :Very Happy: 

----------

## limacette

Moi j ai sur mon portable une gentoo et sur l'ordi de mon frere et moi il y a tjs un windows ( mon frere est un "games-addict"...) et aussi une gentoo que mon frere trouve geniale pcq il peut tou paramétrer sans tro se casser la tete et commence a jouer a des jeux linux ( ET)... Et pourtant avant que je mette la gentoo il y connaissait pas grand chose a linux a part ce que je lui en avait dit... Et mnt il s en sort tres bien... Par contre sur le pc de mon pere la c est du windows il veut pas du linux , deja qu il comprend pas grand chose a windows....

----------

## Pachacamac

Je me reconnai bien dans ces derniers posts. La chose qui m'énerve le plus c'est quand tu configure quelque chose correctement et que le "copain" viens tout foutre en l'air puis qu'il se barre avant que t'arrives !

Il est vrai que j'aide de moins en moins des personnes qui sont sous windows. Il faut sans arrêt refaire la même chose, c'est prise de tête.

Alors je conseille gnu/Linux pour la bureautique/internet/etc mais comme personne ne connais j'offre plutôt un LiveCD. Il m'arrive de temps en temps de recevoir un coup de tél pour savoir quand je pourrai venir l'installer.

----------

## limacette

Je pense que c est surtout les mentalités qu il faut faire changer vis-à-vis de linux, il y a pas mal de potes a qui je conseille linux quand ils me disent qu ils ont encore du reformater ce putain de pc sous windows et qu ils en ont marre; mais généralement ils pensent que c'est dur, que ca va pas marcher et tout et tout... Alors que c est tout con a installer (meme pour la gentoo du moment qu on a le manuel   :Laughing:  )... Dernièrement j'avais été chez un copain qui voulait que je vienne installer un linux je lui ai ammené ma farde de distros et finalement il a choisi une slack (la 10 je crois...) mais il trouvait ca tro dur alors il a reinstallé une fedora core et la ca allait bien... mais windows a deconne alors il a tout reformaté... et plus de linux...

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs ma mère a son travail a un ordinateur depuis 3 mois sous windows 2000, elle a plus de questions à me poser sur windows 2000 que sur linux, pourtant ce sont des questions cons (où est le document que j'ai enregistré sous word il y a 2 minutes...) dois-je en conclure que windows n'est pas fait pour le grand public ?

 

 :Laughing: 

Là c'est mon trolllomètre qui vient d'exploser  :Wink: 

M'enfin le coup de la connexion RTC est flagrant je trouve.

 *Quote:*   

> De plus Mr tout le monde n'installe pas son OS, il est pré-installé

 

Les ordinateurs avec Linux préinstallés sont rares je trouve.

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   D'ailleurs ma mère a son travail a un ordinateur depuis 3 mois sous windows 2000, elle a plus de questions à me poser sur windows 2000 que sur linux, pourtant ce sont des questions cons (où est le document que j'ai enregistré sous word il y a 2 minutes...) dois-je en conclure que windows n'est pas fait pour le grand public ? 
> 
> Là c'est mon trolllomètre qui vient d'exploser 
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi ?

Elle me pose des questions parce qu'elle ne connait rien à l'informatique type PC, elle a toujours utilisé un terminal monochrome sur AS/400, donc le reste elle découvre et oui elle me pose plus de questions cons pour son windows 2000 du boulot que le linux à la maison.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> M'enfin le coup de la connexion RTC est flagrant je trouve.

 

Flagrant de quoi, quelle est ton idée ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   De plus Mr tout le monde n'installe pas son OS, il est pré-installé 
> 
> Les ordinateurs avec Linux préinstallés sont rares je trouve.

 

Euh il ne me semble pas avoir dit le contraire, je met juste l'accent sur le fait que Mr tout le monde n'installe pas son OS et donc que dans l'absolu, que linux soit plus difficile à installer ne le concerne pas, il est concerné par l'utilisation. C'était mon propos. Tout cela dans l'hypothèse qu'une distribution linux soit plus compliquée à installer que windows, ce qui reste à prouver.

----------

## limacette

Je dois dire que windows est pas vraiment tres dur a installer, une des seules choses a faire est de mettre ok en cas de doute, generalement il configure tout tout seul et ne laisse presque aucun choix a l'utilisateur... Mais en cas de problemes, la c est tout de suite beaucoup plus difficile a regler...   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Je crois que l'informatique en général n'est pas user-friendly. Ni windows ni linux est simple a installer/configurer pour qqn qui connait rien. C'est pas compliqué, que ce soit windows ou linux ça commence toujours par "booter sur le cd" et bien voilà on vient de larguer 90% des utilisateurs.

Donc faut bien faire attention, on parle de facile à utiliser ! Et sur ce point windows et linux sont tout simplement tout aussi facile, et il n'y a aucune différence entre les distribs, un kde reste un kde ! 

Pour une utilisation bureautique, MS office propose 9*10^254 fonctionnalitées tandis que openoffice le pauvre petit n'en office que 8*10^254 .... O mon dieu que c'est grave ! De toutes facons si vous arrivez à maitriser 0.1% de l'un des ces 2 outils vous aurez déjà compris que LaTeX est meilleur  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Oh le vilain Zdra... il a glissé un énorme troll sur latex   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Oh le vilain Zdra... il a glissé un énorme troll sur latex  

 

Oui j'ai pensé qu'il fallait inviter qq nouveau troll à la fete, sinon on allait s'ennuier...

vive VIM !!! ok je sorts --->[]

PS: yavais aussi le troll sur kde qui était peut-etre un peut camouflé... faut dire que tt les détecteurs à troll ont explosé, c pas facile de le reperer maintenant  :Laughing: 

----------

## ultraViolet

 *lebarjack wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas être si dramatique pour les jeux sous linux. Le manque est très subjectif comparé à la prolifération extrême (et excessive?) des jeux windows.
> 
> Sans avoir à utiliser des émulateurs lourdingues,....

 

Moi aussi je suis un grand joueur et il ne m'est jamais arrivé de regretter de ne pas avoir windows. Je dis bien jamais. Je voudrais juste te reprendre en ce qui concerne les émulateurs qui me semblent un tantinet plus puissants et stables sous linux. Epsxe est une vrai merveille.

----------

## bassman_fr

hmmm j'avoue que je vais pas resister a rebooter sous windows pour half life 2  et counter strike source  :Laughing: 

une version linux please   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Flagrant de quoi, quelle est ton idée ?
> 
> 

 

- Clareté (relative) du message d'erreur (Simplement "Connexion abandonée, code d'erreur 8").

- Stopper la connexion au net car le modem n'a pas aimé la commande de modification du volume.

La connexion par modem RTC étant encore LARGEMENT utilisée, ce genre de messages venant d'une distribution orientée grand public me laisse perplexe.

Bon allez, j'arrete l'intervention là. Enfin, j'espère.

----------

## zdra

les messages d'erreur meme si ils sont parfois aps compréhensible par tout le monde, trouvent toujours une explication sur un forum plus spécialisé.... je défie les developpeurs meme de windows de donner du sens aux messages madein microsoft  :Wink:  ils te répondront comme tout bon windowsien "rebootez, ou formatez, ça ira mieux" D'ailleur à l'install de win98, lors de la détection du matériel il est marqué en toutes lettres, en assé grand "si le systeme ne répond plus éteignez le et ramulez le"   :Shocked:  Comment ils osent vendre un produit qu'ils savent qui plante sans justification à l'install ??

----------

## bassman_fr

pour le coup je vais me faire l'avocat du diable :

le nombre de configurations hardware possibles pour une machine est pratiquement infini alors tu ne peux pas demander aux developpeurs de windows de prevoir tout les cas de plantages possibles et imaginables. Dans ce contexte je ne trouve pas aberrant qu'ils marquent ce message à l'installation. Maintenant ce qui est sur c'est que les messages de debuggage ne permettent absolument pas à l'utilisateur lambda de résoudre son problème sans tatonner.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> pour le coup je vais me faire l'avocat du diable :
> 
> le nombre de configurations hardware possibles pour une machine est pratiquement infini alors tu ne peux pas demander aux developpeurs de windows de prevoir tout les cas de plantages possibles et imaginables. Dans ce contexte je ne trouve pas aberrant qu'ils marquent ce message à l'installation. Maintenant ce qui est sur c'est que les messages de debuggage ne permettent absolument pas à l'utilisateur lambda de résoudre son problème sans tatonner.

 

j'ai du mal a te suivre, onn leur demande pas de prevoir tous les cas de plantage, on leur demande de faire leurs softs assez robustes pour ne pas planter !

----------

## bassman_fr

en fait je répondais par rapport au message d'avertissement avant l'install. Je trouve qu'il n'est pas anormal de prévenir les utilisateurs que l'installation "est succeptible" de planter et que "dans ce cas" il faut rebooter. c tout . Mais je suis absolument d'accord sur le fait que windows n'est pas robuste loin de là.

Soit dis en passant j'ai déjà eu des plantages avec des install windows aussi bien qu'avec des install debian ou mandrake ...Last edited by bassman_fr on Tue Sep 07, 2004 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai du mal a te suivre, onn leur demande pas de prevoir tous les cas de plantage, on leur demande de faire leurs softs assez robustes pour ne pas planter !

 

exactement, théoriquement un plantage est impossible, un matos inconnu ne peut pas faire crasher le systeme. Tout au plus un message du style "désolé on connait pas ce matos, allez vous faire foutre et achetez un autre pc".

D'ailleur sous linux c'est une des critique qu'on fait, qu'il ne connait pas tout les matos... et il ne plante pas pour autant...

[edit] mwai c'est vrai que j'ai déjà vu sur des forum que des install de distrib linux plantent faut l'avouer.... mais je l'ai pas encore expérimenté moi-meme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *zdra wrote:*   

> les messages d'erreur meme si ils sont parfois aps compréhensible par tout le monde, trouvent toujours une explication sur un forum plus spécialisé.... je défie les developpeurs meme de windows de donner du sens aux messages madein microsoft  ils te répondront comme tout bon windowsien "rebootez, ou formatez, ça ira mieux" D'ailleur à l'install de win98, lors de la détection du matériel il est marqué en toutes lettres, en assé grand "si le systeme ne répond plus éteignez le et ramulez le"   Comment ils osent vendre un produit qu'ils savent qui plante sans justification à l'install ??

 

La technique de détection du matériel utilisé par Win98 est passablement merdique : envoie d'octets sur tous les ports du système pour voir si quelque chose répond. Certaines cartes d'extensions réagissent très mal à cela. 

La technique n'a pas changé je crois.

----------

## bassman_fr

j'ai au moins souvenir d'un plantage d'une mandrake à cause du hardware (une carte ISA ou qqch comme ca)

alala arrêtez vous allez me faire passer pour un pro windows alors que c'est plutôt le contraire   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   
> 
> Flagrant de quoi, quelle est ton idée ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Euh oué donc dans ce que tu dis, pour la première phrase je ne vois pas de différence avec les messages d'erreurs windows, des messages incompréhensibles il y en a la pelle, donc ce n'est pas un critère d'élimination pour tel ou tel OS.

En plus ta deuxième phrase montre bien que ce n'est pas l'OS qui est en cause mais le modem : "Stopper la connexion au net car le modem n'a pas aimé la commande de modification du volume.". Dans ta phrase, c'est qui qui n'aime pas la modification de volume, le modem non ? En tout cas c'est ce que tu dis, donc ce ne peut être une critique contre l'OS, quel qu'il soit.

Oui la connexion par modem RTC est largement utilisé, c'est ce qu'utilise mes parents...

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Dans ta phrase, c'est qui qui n'aime pas la modification de volume, le modem non ? En tout cas c'est ce que tu dis, donc ce ne peut être une critique contre l'OS, quel qu'il soit.
> 
> 

 

les mêmes paramètres ne bloquent pas la connexion internet sous Windows. Et dans les logs, je vois bien que le modem renvoie ERROR pour le ATM1L4, mais la connexion continue bien sans problèmes.

----------

## zdra

ne pas s'arreter apres une erreur n'est pas une preuve  d'efficacité de l'OS... que du contraire ! Une erreur se doit d'etre signalée, et si l'erreur est jugée critique l'OS se doit de fermer la connection pour éviter d'autre problemes... une erreur engendre souvent une cascade d'erreurs de plus en plus grave.

----------

## kernelsensei

alors que sous MS Windows, c'est "Opacité Maximum !" c a d, seulement signaler un probleme a l'utilisateur si ca foire vraiment, et encore, on reste opaque avec "Erreur Machinchose #36454" ou encore "Le module Machin a cause une erreur dans le module truc.dll à 0x0ff0...."

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> alors que sous MS Windows, c'est "Opacité Maximum !" c a d, seulement signaler un probleme a l'utilisateur si ca foire vraiment, et encore, on reste opaque avec "Erreur Machinchose #36454" ou encore "Le module Machin a cause une erreur dans le module truc.dll à 0x0ff0...."

 

Oublie pas les géniaux écrans bleus:

 *Quote:*   

> Le programme a généré une erreur de type 0E:94A8483BD
> 
> cet ordinateur s'autodétruira dans 5 secondes même si vous faites la combinaison magique CTRL+ALT+SUPPR.
> 
> 

   :Laughing: 

----------

## deluxe

 *mitch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il a di quelque chose de tres vrai.
> 
> "Si Windows n'avait pas été la, on en serai surmeent pas la".
> ...

 

Heureusement qu'Apple a été et est là pour poser les fondations. Ils ont démocratisé le système graphique qui pourrissait au PARC de Xerox, les ingénieurs n'y voyant aucun avenir, gates à trouvé le concept intéressant bien plus de temps aprés. De plus Apple fait figure de premier en matière d'innovation, beaucoup d'idées de Microsoft sont du repompé. Bien sur ces derniers innovent aussi mais à mon goût peu sur les grands axes.

----------

## bassman_fr

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heureusement qu'Apple a été et est là pour poser les fondations. .

 

Tu m'étonnes, la légende de billou dans son garage qui programme windows a la mimine ...   :Razz:  c'est un buisnessman notre billou internationnal, et comme tout bon buisnessman qui se respecte il a joyeusement repompé les idées du voisin (Mac OS, vrai première interface graphique conviviale, et d'ailleurs bien meilleure que le premier windows buggé jusqu'à la moelle) et conclut un partenariat avec IBM... 

Bill Gates a été oportuniste et malin en affaire oui, mais sûrement pas un génie

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

>  *deluxe wrote:*   
> 
> Heureusement qu'Apple a été et est là pour poser les fondations. . 
> 
> Tu m'étonnes, la légende de billou dans son garage qui programme windows a la mimine ...   c'est un buisnessman notre billou internationnal, et comme tout bon buisnessman qui se respecte il a joyeusement repompé les idées du voisin (Mac OS, vrai première interface graphique conviviale, et d'ailleurs bien meilleure que le premier windows buggé jusqu'à la moelle) et conclut un partenariat avec IBM... 
> ...

 

en fait il a surtout repompé LisaDesk, l'OS du Lisa, et aussi apres les Systemes 1 et 2 qui ne s'appellaient pas encore MacOS a l'epoque  :Very Happy: 

Il me semble que l'appellation MacOS est venue avec la version 8 du systeme, avant on disant Systeme 7

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Dans ta phrase, c'est qui qui n'aime pas la modification de volume, le modem non ? En tout cas c'est ce que tu dis, donc ce ne peut être une critique contre l'OS, quel qu'il soit.
> 
>  
> 
> les mêmes paramètres ne bloquent pas la connexion internet sous Windows. Et dans les logs, je vois bien que le modem renvoie ERROR pour le ATM1L4, mais la connexion continue bien sans problèmes.

 

Donc effectivement cela ne bloque pas la connexion internet sous windows, mais est-ce normal ? Maintenant allez dans les logs et voir un ATM1L4 c'est très "user-friendly"... A quoi correspond cette erreur, est-ce grave, bloquant ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'a priori un OS estime qu'elle ne l'est pas pour lui, que cette erreur ne doit pas être bloquante.

Moi si tu me montres qu'une quelconque norme ou standard défini que l'OS ne doit pas planter quand l'utilisateur fait mumuse avec les propriétés du modem alors qu'il est connecté je veux bien l'accepter, étant en aucun cas capable de dire quel est l'OS qui se comporte "normalement" face à cette erreur je ne m'avancerai pas plus. Si maintenant il faut définir de "comportement normal" un OS qui accepte que l'utilisateur fasse n'importe quoi, alors oui windows est bien placé.

----------

## Oupsman

Mon trollomètre vient encore d'exploser en lisant tous les posts  :Laughing:  Heureusement que je peux le réarmer facilement ....

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, cette erreur correspond juste au réglage du volume du HP du modem. Rien de grave si cela ne fonctionne pas. 

Ensuite, si Windows acceptait que tu fasses n'importe quoi, c'est que tu n'y respectais pas les principes que tu respectes sous Linux. 

Tu ne travailles pas en root sous Linux ?

Mon profil utilisateur sous XP n'est pas administrateur de la machine, cela limite un peu les risques. Et pour administrer,installer des logiciels, un p'tit 'run as' pour lancer les commandes et les outils qu'il me faut me permet de m'en sortir.

Windows, sous réserve de simplicité, masque énormément de choses qu'un peu de curiosité permet d'afficher, modifier. Sous Linux rien n'est masqué. C'est un avantage pour ceux qui comprennent ce qui se passe, c'est certain.

----------

## boing

bon, j'interviens vite fait pour apporter ma part de toison puante à ce troll gigantesque et digne de ce nom (paske paksahafoutr')

mais bon, le dénigrement d'autrui n'est pas une première, surtout avec microsoft, et il suffit de moins de 3min de recherche googlienne pour trouver moultes histoires sur les pratiques plus que douteuses du "géant" de redmond, histoires allant du simple "j'te file plus d'windows si tu vends autre chose" (tiens ça rime   :Very Happy: ) au direct "tu mets mon produit sur tes ordis ou j'te ..." 

il est vrai que les crédits que l'on peut accorder à ces histoires est bien maigre (personnellement j'en mettrais même juste de quoi sourire le soir au coin de la cheminée, puis après hop une bibine et au pieu) mais c'est parce qu'on est des "connaisseurs" (mwi, y en a qui tiquent je sais) alors que ce genre "d'étude" s'adresse bien sûr à la masse grouillante et pullulante des utilisateurs lambda 1/2, masse dont la mémoire est, je ne vous l'apprends pas, on ne peut plus volatile

j'aurais envie de dire présentement qu'alors c'est à nous, chevaliers du pingouin, de défendre la veuve et l'orphelin face au monstre capitaliste, de démontrer à cette masse inerte que le soleil brille aussi si l'on ferme la fenêtre ([AUTOCONGRAT] rhôôô komcébôô [/AUTOCONGRAT]), que pour chaque preuve de supériorité d'un système il existe autant de preuves d'égalité (voire même d'infériorité) dudit système face au reste, qu'au lieu de se jeter sur ses grands chevaux et de galoper cheveuzovent dans la campagne à la recherche de moulins à occire dès qu'un gueux sort que "zindoz ses dla bal" (Fot'Dortograf Inside), il vaudrait mieux le laisser baragouiner ses âneries à la pelle, chercher concienscieusement les contre-arguments pour revenir plus tard les lui foutre en pleine poire à grands coups d'aile de pingouin  :Laughing: 

mais en fait je m'en fous un peu, et je me dis aussi que si le public est assez con pour y croire, c'est qu'il est bon pour utiliser ce genre de produit... si je m'en fous c'est parce que dans ce genre de situation, mieux vaut laisser les gens s'apercevoir eux mêmes de leurs erreurs, plutôt que tenter de les pousser à tout prix vers la "lumière", car eux ont trouvé leur lumière de bureau et ont envie de la découvrir avant de passer au phare d'a coté   :Cool: 

enfin bon, j'en ai dit beaucoup pour simplement affirmer que les gens doivent se faire une opinion eux-même, et apprendre de leurs erreur, mais j'aime bien en rajouter (si vous ne le saviez pas déja   :Razz:  )

ah oui, j'ajouterais aussi pour DuF et Oupsman que vous avez atteind un sommet de balourdisme qui effraie les oiseaux

le problème de base d'Oupsman vient d'un driver mal programmé, débuggé, configuré ou utilisé (peu importe la raison réelle), et vous vous crépez le chignon sur l'OS qui utilise ledit driver... c'est quand même pousser le bouchon un peu loin, non ?

[EDIT]

et Oupsman, tu dis vrai, les fonctions de gestion des utilisateurs de windows est pas trop mauvaise (pour une fois) et en les gérant bien, on arrive à quelque chose de correcte, mais ça arrive bien 10 ans trop tard... en 1995 je m'amusais déja à définir les droits de mon rep home, sachant que j'avais alors déja 4 ans de retard sur la communauté du pingouin

[/EDIT]

----------

## Oupsman

 *boing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le problème de base d'Oupsman vient d'un driver mal programmé, débuggé, configuré ou utilisé (peu importe la raison réelle), et vous vous crépez le chignon sur l'OS qui utilise ledit driver... c'est quand même pousser le bouchon un peu loin, non ? 
> 
> 

 

Certes, on fait fort quand même.

Mais franchement ce problème (résolu en deux minutes) m'a gonflé grave ! Et la solution n'était pas à la porté de Mr Tout le Monde !

 *boing wrote:*   

> [EDIT]
> 
> et Oupsman, tu dis vrai, les fonctions de gestion des utilisateurs de windows est pas trop mauvaise (pour une fois) et en les gérant bien, on arrive à quelque chose de correcte, mais ça arrive bien 10 ans trop tard... en 1995 je m'amusais déja à définir les droits de mon rep home, sachant que j'avais alors déja 4 ans de retard sur la communauté du pingouin
> 
> [/EDIT]

 

NT existe depuis le début des années 90, et la gestion des droits étaient déjà présentes telle qu'elle existe actuellement. Mais Unix existait depuis bien longtemps à ce moment.

Il est vrai que les fonctions de gestions utilisateurs (et droits) de Windows étaient en avance sur les fonctions d'Unix (basées sur les droits Utilisateur/Groupe/Tout le monde), alors que Windows permet de gérer utilisateur par utilisateur.

Maintenant, avec les ACL (qu'il faut que je teste), on doit arriver au même niveau je pense, même plus haut d'ailleurs.

----------

## boing

mea culpa, je me suis enflammé sur l'edit   :Evil or Very Mad: 

il est vrai que NT est sorti en 1993, avec une gestion des utilisateurs fonctionnelle dès 1995 (avec NT 3.51), donc de ce coté là rien à redire

juste pour savoir: en quoi un gestion Utilisateur est elle avancée face à une gestion Utilisateur/Groupe/Autre ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *boing wrote:*   

> mea culpa, je me suis enflammé sur l'edit  
> 
> il est vrai que NT est sorti en 1993, avec une gestion des utilisateurs fonctionnelle dès 1995 (avec NT 3.51), donc de ce coté là rien à redire
> 
> juste pour savoir: en quoi un gestion Utilisateur est elle avancée face à une gestion Utilisateur/Groupe/Autre ?

 

On ne peut pas (enfin de base) gérer les autorisations Utilisateur par Utilisateur avec ce système.

Autoriser 4 groupes d'utilisateurs à accéder aux répertoires, mais interdire l'accès aux 5 autres, mais donner quand même l'accès à un des chefs de services. 

Là les autorisations sont : pour soi même, pour mon groupe et pour tout le monde.

J'ai vu dans les options du noyau 2.6 des ACL pour les fichiers. Cela me donne à penser (et l'aide aussi) que les autorisations peuvent etre données utilisateur par utilisateur. Faut absolument que j'essayes ce truc !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *boing wrote:*   mea culpa, je me suis enflammé sur l'edit  
> 
> il est vrai que NT est sorti en 1993, avec une gestion des utilisateurs fonctionnelle dès 1995 (avec NT 3.51), donc de ce coté là rien à redire
> 
> juste pour savoir: en quoi un gestion Utilisateur est elle avancée face à une gestion Utilisateur/Groupe/Autre ? 
> ...

 

Juste pour savoir, qu'est ce qui t'empêche de créer le groupe qui va bien pour que toutes les personnes sus-citées aient accès aux répertoires en question? le nombre de groupes n'est pas limité, à ce que je sais.

Là, si c'est pas de la mauvaise foi, je me demande ce que c'est! d'accord c'est peut-être moins intuitif et plus lourd, quoique j'ai des doutes.  :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

Avec du FAT32 on peut pas définir de permisions sur les fichiers il me semble... d'ailleur le NTFS n'arrange pas les choses... alors comment pouvoir parler de multi-users sous windows ??   :Shocked:  D'ailleur 99% des programmes ne mettent pas leurs configs dans le dossier de l'utilisateur.

Sous linux c'est bien simple, les programmes n'ont pas le droit d'écrire ailleur que dans le dossier perso de l'utilisateur, donc TOUT les programmes sont obligé d'en tenir compte  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Là, si c'est pas de la mauvaise foi, je me demande ce que c'est! d'accord c'est peut-être moins intuitif et plus lourd, quoique j'ai des doutes. 

 

Je confirme (pour l'avoir fait) : C'est plus lourd quand tu as beaucoup de dossiers et/ou beaucoup d'utilisateurs.

----------

## Oupsman

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Avec du FAT32 on peut pas définir de permisions sur les fichiers il me semble... d'ailleur le NTFS n'arrange pas les choses... alors comment pouvoir parler de multi-users sous windows ??   D'ailleur 99% des programmes ne mettent pas leurs configs dans le dossier de l'utilisateur.
> 
> 

 

Effectivement, ils mettent cela dans la partie Utilisateur de la BDR.

Multi-user sous Windows ? Tu connais TSE ? Renseigne toi stp.

[EDIT] En quoi le NTFS empire les choses sur les permissions ?[/EDIT]

Après c'est moi qui suit de mauvaise foi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zdra

bien j'ai utilisé windows pendant 10ans, depuis le win3.1 ... le winXP je l'ai utilisé pendant presque 3ans... j'estime que si j'ai pas trouvé comment on fait pour définir des droits d'utilisateur sur les fichiers, et comment on fait que pour chaque utilisateur a ses propre configs pour tout les programme ça veut dire qu'ils sont doué pour cacher les options ! sous linux apres 2jours tu sais faire tout ça... lequelle est le plus facile ?

----------

## Oupsman

 :Shocked:  10 d'expérience sous Windows et tu connais pas le clic-droit ? 

Et ben ....

 :Arrow:   :Wink:  c'est pas une attaque personelle hein.

Scoop : les autorisations d'accès sur un fichier se définissent en faisant un clic-droit => propriétés => sécurité. Mais bon, je ne vais pas aller plus loin, je pense pas que cela t'interesse.

FAT32 ne DOIT plus être utilisé sous XP. En tous les cas le système ne DOIT pas être installé sur une partition de ce type. C'est une question de bon sens, sachant que NTFS présente beaucoup d'avantages : journalisé, sécurisé, support de plus grandes partitions (surtout que maintenant krosoft a changé sa procédure d'installation). 

Pour les droits d'accès aux fichiers, je crois que j'ai mis 10 minutes à trouver. Mais bon, je dois être un utilisateur avancé de Windows alors.

----------

## Diagorn

Le TSE n'as rien a voir avec le multi-utilisateurs il sert à se connecté sur une machine windows à plusieurs. Windows XP intègre une gestion du multi-users

----------

## Oupsman

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> Le TSE n'as rien a voir avec le multi-utilisateurs il sert à se connecter sur une machine windows à plusieurs. 

 

Ce n'est pas du multi-utilisateurs le fait d'etre connecte à plusieurs simultanément sur une machine ????

C'est quoi alors ?

----------

## Diagorn

Qu'est ce que Terminal Server ?

Ce système permet à chaque membre du réseau dexécuter des programmes directement sur le serveur plutôt que sur son propre poste, baptisé à loccasion client léger. En effet, lutilisateur à limpression dutiliser les applications comme si elles étaient sur son poste. En réalité ces applications sont exécutées sur le serveur et affichées sur le poste client par lintermédiaire dune fenêtre. Tous les traitements liés à lapplication sont effectués sur le serveur. Le poste client se contente dafficher des images transmises par le serveur. Cet outil présente un intérêt majeur lié à une réduction importante de ladministration. Plus besoin de régler les problèmes sur toutes les machines, il suffit de les régler sur le serveur.

Le terminal server n'integre pas le multi user car c'est directement intégré à windows c'est 2 notions différentes

----------

## Oupsman

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> Qu'est ce que Terminal Server ?
> 
> Ce système permet à chaque membre du réseau dexécuter des programmes directement sur le serveur plutôt que sur son propre poste, baptisé à loccasion client léger. En effet, lutilisateur à limpression dutiliser les applications comme si elles étaient sur son poste. En réalité ces applications sont exécutées sur le serveur et affichées sur le poste client par lintermédiaire dune fenêtre. Tous les traitements liés à lapplication sont effectués sur le serveur. Le poste client se contente dafficher des images transmises par le serveur. Cet outil présente un intérêt majeur lié à une réduction importante de ladministration. Plus besoin de régler les problèmes sur toutes les machines, il suffit de les régler sur le serveur.
> 
> Le terminal server n'integre pas le multi user car c'est directement intégré à windows c'est 2 notions différentes

 

Définition du multi-users : Source

Multi-user operating systems allow multiple users to utilise the computer and run programs at the same time. All time-sharing systems are multi-user systems, but most batch processing systems for mainframes were too, to avoid leaving the expensive CPU idle while it waited for I/O operations to complete. 

The most obvious example is a Unix server where multiple remote users have access (via Telnet) to the Unix shell prompt at the same time. 

Vous confondez Multi-utilisateurs et Multi-profils-utilisateurs. 

Pour vous le multi-utilisateur c'est le fait d'avoir plusieurs profils distincts ?

----------

## Diagorn

Exacte j'ai confondu  :Razz:  désolé

Mais le TSE n'est il pas limité en nombre de connexion ?

----------

## Oupsman

Tout dépend du nombre de licenses que tu achetes....

----------

## Diagorn

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Tout dépend du nombre de licenses que tu achetes....

 

Oui je m'en souviens toujours et encore ces histoires de licenses grrrr   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zdra

En fait le ntfs a tenu 10secondes sur mes postes windows quand j'en avait encore... juste le temps de remarquer que ct pas supporté par les disquettes boot win98   :Laughing:  ça doit-etre pour ça que j'ai jamais trouvé les permisions sur les fichiers ? ou alors c sensé fonctionner sur le fat32 aussi ?

Fin bon j'ai jamais été un maitre du windows, à force de lobotomiser les utilisateurs il y a pas moyen d'etre un maitre du windows, on a les neurones en compote bien avant !

PS: vous l'aurez compris, ce thread est déjà tellement trollesque qu'on peut pas agraver les choses... donc cherchez pas non plus de l'impartialité dans mes postes hein  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *zdra wrote:*   

> En fait le ntfs a tenu 10secondes sur mes postes windows quand j'en avait encore... juste le temps de remarquer que ct pas supporté par les disquettes boot win98   ça doit-etre pour ça que j'ai jamais trouvé les permisions sur les fichiers ? ou alors c sensé fonctionner sur le fat32 aussi ?
> 
> 

 

Pas de permissions sur FAT32.

Et pour avoir le NTFS sur les disquettes boot WIN98, faut un driver payant.  

Ce qui est assez nul je le reconnais.

----------

## Diagorn

Faut égelement prendre en compte le fait ou un post win98 ME n'est pas du tout protégé d'une utilisation frauduleuse. C'est trés facile de passer au dela du login de connexion

----------

## Oupsman

Oui, alors que sous Windows NT/2000/XP, tu peux pas le passer.

Ensuite y'a moyen de passer par une disquette boot (sous Linux d'ailleurs  :Laughing:  ) pour shooter le mot de passe admin local.

Mais un paramétrage intelligent du bios peut retarder cela.

----------

## deluxe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Diagorn wrote:*   Le TSE n'as rien a voir avec le multi-utilisateurs il sert à se connecter sur une machine windows à plusieurs.  
> 
> Ce n'est pas du multi-utilisateurs le fait d'etre connecte à plusieurs simultanément sur une machine ????
> 
> C'est quoi alors ?

 

TSE veut dire sessions distantes, tu peux te connecter à un serveur par le biais d'un terminal léger et ceux à plusieurs personnes à la fois. Les logiciels sont ainsi partagés en temps réel entre plusieurs utilisateurs (voir www.citrix.com). L'avantage réside dans la centralisation d'un parc sur une machine donc administration minimum. De plus cela permet de recycler un parc informatique, en effet il n'est pas besoin de disposer de machines puissantes pour se connecter à une serveur de clients légers, on peut aussi se passer de disque dur.

----------

## Oupsman

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> TSE veut dire sessions distantes, tu peux te connecter à un serveur par le biais d'un terminal léger et ceux à plusieurs personnes à la fois. Les logiciels sont ainsi partagés en temps réel entre plusieurs utilisateurs (voir www.citrix.com). L'avantage réside dans la centralisation d'un parc sur une machine donc administration minimum. De plus cela permet de recycler un parc informatique, en effet il n'est pas besoin de disposer de machines puissantes pour se connecter à une serveur de clients légers, on peut aussi se passer de disque dur.

 

Oui merci je sais ce que c'est. C'est juste que ben on me disait que ce n'était pas du multi-utilisateurs. Voir la définition que j'ai trouvé sur le net.

----------

## DuF

 *boing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah oui, j'ajouterais aussi pour DuF et Oupsman que vous avez atteind un sommet de balourdisme qui effraie les oiseaux
> 
> le problème de base d'Oupsman vient d'un driver mal programmé, débuggé, configuré ou utilisé (peu importe la raison réelle), et vous vous crépez le chignon sur l'OS qui utilise ledit driver... c'est quand même pousser le bouchon un peu loin, non ?
> ...

 

Si tu avais réellement lu ce que j'ai écrit tu ne dirais pas ça, j'essai d'expliquer depuis le début 2 choses que je vais résumer de manière succinte :

- le comportement d'un OS n'est pas forcément la référence pour tous les OS

- Si un OS autorise certaines actions (différents de fonctions/possibilités) ce n'est pas non plus une référence pour les autres OS

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai vu dans les options du noyau 2.6 des ACL pour les fichiers. Cela me donne à penser (et l'aide aussi) que les autorisations peuvent etre données utilisateur par utilisateur. Faut absolument que j'essayes ce truc !

 

Les ACLs sous linux sont conforme à la norme POSIX, par contre je ne sais pas les ACLs existants sous windows depuis des années le sont, si elles le sont alors tu devrais retrouver le même niveau de fonctionnalités entre les 2. En même temps les ACLs c'est bien, mais bon sans annuaire inverse (style ce que permet entre autre Active Directory) c'est un peu le bordel, déjà qu'avec ça l'est...

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les ACLs sous linux sont conforme à la norme POSIX, par contre je ne sais pas les ACLs existants sous windows depuis des années le sont, si elles le sont alors tu devrais retrouver le même niveau de fonctionnalités entre les 2. En même temps les ACLs c'est bien, mais bon sans annuaire inverse (style ce que permet entre autre Active Directory) c'est un peu le bordel, déjà qu'avec ça l'est...

 

Un annuaire LDAP peut jouer ce role ?

----------

## DuF

Justement en postant ma réponse sur les ACLs je me posais la question, n'ayant jamais eu ce besoin personnellement ni à travailler dessus...

Effectivement un annuaire LDAP doit pouvoir être utilisé, je regarderai ce soir ce qu'il en est, si des solutions existent déjà, histoire de savoir si linux a rattrapé ou pas son retard à ce niveau là.

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est un peu hors sujet mais bon je ne suis pas seul alors je me lance.

Sous windows xp lorsqu'un utilisateur - propriétaire du fichier - modifie les droits, il peut refuser à l'administrateur l'accès, la lecture, etc. J'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez, pour ma part c'est complètement grotesque !

----------

## DuF

Si effectivement c'est vrai (perso j'en sais absolument rien) alors oui c'est plutot grotesque ou alors c'est d'une logique qui me dépasse.

----------

## Pachacamac

Je te promet que c'est vrai. Dans la liste des utiliateurs il suffit de décocher la case "Administrateur" pour que son accès refusé. Je ne vois pas l'avantage de cette pratique, c'est prise de tête.

La seule méthode qu'il reste pour l'admin est de changer le mot de passe de l'utilisateur, se logger sous son compte et d'accéder aux fichiers. Génial !   :Razz: 

En plus l'utilisateur doit remettre un mdp lors de sa prochaine connexion, c'est pas très discret.

----------

## zdra

En effet, ça me semble grotesque ! surtout si l'administrateur a quand meme la possibilité de "facilement" contourner le protection, ça n'a alors aucun sens.

----------

## Argian

L'administrateur ne peut pas changer directement les droits sur le fichier  :Shocked:  ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Sacrilège ! C'est interdit puisque l'admin n'est pas le propriétaire. Lui seul à la possibilité de le faire.

Si l'admin veut modifier les droits il est obligé de faire la manip du dessus pour changer de login. Puis de cliquer sur une case cachée dans toutes les options qui permet au propriétaire du fichier de "céder les droits du propriétaire à un autre utilisateur" ou qq chose comme ça.

Ensuite l'admin doit vite retourner sur son compte, et cliquer sur "prendre les droits cédés par le proprio". Une fois que c'est fait il peut changer les droits puisque qu'il est le nouveau propriétaire.

Pour chaque fichier à changer c'est la même chose. J'adore !!!  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

c'est là qu'on sens que unix a 20ans d'avance dans le domaine du multi-users... windows commence a faire ses premiers pas....

----------

## Oupsman

Je viens de faire le test, l'administrateur peut forcer le changement de proprio sans intervention du proprio actuel du fichier.

Une fois que c'est fait, il peut rétablir les droits corrects sur le fichier.

----------

## Pachacamac

Il ne peux pas forcer si l'utilisateur prend avant lui le contrôle total.

----------

## Oupsman

Sous XP, je viens de faire le test. Oupsman (Utilisateur sans pouvoir) a pris le controle total d'un fichier. Je me déloggue, et me rellogue en administrateur. 

L'admin a pu devenir propriétaire du fichier et s'octroyer les permissions qu'il voulait.

Je comprends pas trop ce que tu fais là.

C'est sous quel OS ? 

NT ? 2000 ? XP ? 2003 ?

----------

## zdra

un thread qui donne des cours de windows ... sur un forum gentoo GNU/Linux !!!! le principe est novateur   :Shocked: 

----------

## Pachacamac

@Oupsman : Tu as laissé à l'admin la possibilité de prendre le contrôle du fichier, c'est ce qui est fait par défaut à la création du fichier. Mais en tant qu'utilisateur-propriétaire tu peux le bloquer et toi seul à cette possibilité.

On le faisai au bahut sous windows XP, je pense que c'est possible sur tous les systèmes dès le moment qu'il gère les droits.

Par contre chez moi je n'ai pas windows, je ne peux donc pas te sortir la manip.

@zdra : c'est vrai que c'est original mais il est toujours bien de s'informer.

Je te sort un Howto pour la semaine prochaine ? mdr.

----------

## Beber

pourquoi vouloir se comparer a Windows ?

pourquoi vouloir copier des concepts de Windows ?

pourquoi toujours tous faire en fonction de Windows ?

moi je m'en tabasse clairement des nouveautés windosienne, de ce qui se fait ou ne se fait pas.

je part du principe que Microsoft utilise une licence qui est 'non-ethical' (sans éthique) c'est pourquoi je ne l'utilise pas et me fiche pas mal de se qu'il peuvent faire

et c'est pourquoi j'utilise Linux.

Pas pour faire mon kéké devant mes potes genre beaucoup "t'as vu j'ai un linux sur mon pc je suis trop fort" alors que ces gens ont un dual boot et n'y reste pas

bref GPL powa le reste aux chiotes (en particulier la CLUF) et rien a foutre, il font ce qu'il veulent je m'en bats meme si un jour il feront des choses exceptionnel et que Linux se trouve a la traine, c'est pas ca qui me fera changer d'avis

----------

## Oupsman

 *Beber wrote:*   

> pourquoi vouloir se comparer a Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi vouloir copier des concepts de Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi toujours tous faire en fonction de Windows ?
> ...

 

N'en déplaise à certains, c'est devenu plus ou moins une référence voire un standard dans le domaine des OS, vu la diffusion très large dont il fait l'objet.

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Beber wrote:*   

> pourquoi vouloir se comparer a Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi vouloir copier des concepts de Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi toujours tous faire en fonction de Windows ?
> ...

 

Si tu en fait une utilisation personelle d'accord pourquoi pas, mais la pluspart d'entre nous avons des patrons et pour que gnu/linux soit utilisé en entreprise il faut obligatoirement passer par l'étape de comparaison.

----------

## zdra

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Beber wrote:*   pourquoi vouloir se comparer a Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi vouloir copier des concepts de Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi toujours tous faire en fonction de Windows ?
> ...

 

C'est pas que windows soit une référence, c'est que dans le titre il est marqué linux VS windows   :Rolling Eyes:  Si tu veux tu lance linux VS macOS ou linux VS bsd ou linux VS minix et alors tu dira que c'est un de ces systeme qui est la référence de toutes les comparaisons ?

PS: macOS X tient mieux la comparaison que windows... du peux que j'ai eu a traiter avec cet OS il me semble de loins le meilleur sur tout les plants (oui oui meilleur que notre cher linux). Le probleme restant que perso j'ai un x86 et pas un ppc.

----------

## Oupsman

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est pas que windows soit une référence, c'est que dans le titre il est marqué linux VS windows   Si tu veux tu lance linux VS macOS ou linux VS bsd ou linux VS minix et alors tu dira que c'est un de ces systeme qui est la référence de toutes les comparaisons ?
> 
> 

 

J'avais oublié le titre du thread, mais apparament je suis pas le seul  :Laughing: 

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: macOS X tient mieux la comparaison que windows... du peux que j'ai eu a traiter avec cet OS il me semble de loins le meilleur sur tout les plants (oui oui meilleur que notre cher linux). Le probleme restant que perso j'ai un x86 et pas un ppc.

 

Tu as lu "Just for fun" de Linus Thorvalds ?

Tu aurais ainsi plus glanner quelques infos sur MacOSX.

Si l'interface Aqua est magnifique, Machs (le noyau) est nettement moins bien.

----------

## Talosectos

Pour revenir au sujet de cd thread, un article intéressant http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/business/0,39020715,39170370,00.htm et un autre http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/technologie/0,39020809,39157351,00.htm

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Tu as lu "Just for fun" de Linus Thorvalds ?
> 
> Tu aurais ainsi plus glanner quelques infos sur MacOSX.
> 
> Si l'interface Aqua est magnifique, Machs (le noyau) est nettement moins bien.

 

ca y est, on part sur le troll Micro-noyau VS Monolithique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as lu "Just for fun" de Linus Thorvalds ?
> 
> Tu aurais ainsi plus glanner quelques infos sur MacOSX.
> ...

 

Possible, je n'ai vu que la partie émergée de l'iceberg... j'ai jamais touché aux détails de cet OS  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ca y est, on part sur le troll Micro-noyau VS Monolithique 

 

Ben ca change non ?  :Wink: 

Micro noyau c'est bien, mais selon Linus, Machs accumule toutes les erreurs de conceptions possibles.

----------

## Beber

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *Beber wrote:*   pourquoi vouloir se comparer a Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi vouloir copier des concepts de Windows ?
> 
> pourquoi toujours tous faire en fonction de Windows ?
> ...

 

oui et c'est ca que je trouve con, de lancé un débat win vs linux

J'ai lu moi just for fun de Linux, et non Mac OS X n'est pas la meilleur chose qu'il soit meme s'il ne sont plus sur un micro-noyau Machs (maintenant utilisé par Hurd) mais par un noyau Darwin qui est quand meme mieux, mais il en reste toujours de nombreux problème. surtout de license et de code fermé qui font ralentir la progression et la détection de bug de sécurité

----------

